# What to wear.....?



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

Im showing my newcomer pony this coming season, but im undecided as to what colour tack to wear. He has black work gear, but we're buying him a whole new wardrobe!! Lucky pony i say... So i was thinking i like the look of brown, but its quite hard to come across in shops that comes in the style, colour and quality i want. I've looked everywhere from ebay to equitana and all things in between but have only found a few things that catch my eye. Black i think looks a bit tacky at times, but he looks fine in his work gear (which is lower-good quality cheapo stuff from england.. you know the kind??). But the most problem is availability. We need to get for him:
-15.5-16" saddle (turnout preferably but dressage acceptable)
-snaffle bridle
-weymouth bridle
-number holder
thats all the leather but you see my pain?? haha.. i refuse to get bad quality indian leather, but thats all that seems to be around!!! I know i can get a weymouth bridle and take out the bridoon strap and turn it to a snaffle but i would much prefer have a different bridle completely as it saves misplacing things and such..

So anyway to the point, what colour leatehr would suit him most?? He's a 13.1 1/2hh chestnut show hunter pony with a blaze. A few old photos can be seen in my profile..


Thanks!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I love the Peter Horobin saddles I have seen. How about considering one of the pony saddles for a turnout "outfit"? This month the pony saddles come with a free numnah  I like the darker brown colours or black. I not keen on tan for chestnuts.

Peter Horobin Saddlery

They also make some pretty nice turnout bridles too.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah i was planning on having a darker brown rather than a tan colour.. just with the added "natural" look of the brown i think will suit him a lot rather than the blank look black can sometimes give.. I think we have more than enough numnahs (someone PLEASE take some!! haha) but Im checking out the website now.. Do you know if they dye their leather or leave it natural? I'm sure I'll find it on the site but i thought i'd ask anyway!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmm not sure on the leather, email them and ask if you can't find it on the website.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

will do =)the bridles look quite good, but for around $700 i dont exactly want a dyed leather that will fade (it looks like its's been dyed to me when looking at the botton holes but that just could be rough hole punching or the light its in) but i shall look around!! they seem to use good quality leather and the PH pony and PH pony turnout looked good =) stil undecided on colour though..


----------



## JazzTash (Jul 6, 2009)

get a stubben saddle and a john whitaken mexican jk bridle 
very good quality and both come in brown

in need of boots? get the eskadron fur lined onees they'reee lushh  xxxxxx


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont like mixing brands with saddle/bridle/girth(if leather)/leathers because they tend to differ in colour as you move from brand to brand. Especially since I'm leaning towards brown because there can be so many varying shades of colour.. My instructor gets all her gear custom made and demands they make the saddle and bridle out of the same piece of leather because she so paranoid about ther gear not matching hahaha.. im not THAT bad,, dont worry!! I just wonder where they find a beast big enough to make saddle AND bridle!! haha.. anyone know why mamoths went extinct??


----------

